# Muve and Ola about to get more trips? Carsales.com.au has launched new app.



## loinchop (Jun 16, 2016)

Carsales.com.au have launched a new app called Placie. They don't have their own drivers, instead their app let's you book rideshare, taxi, skybus, limo, etc. A couple of the companies they are partnered with (or soon to be) are Muve and Ola. I had assumed that Muve was basically dead as they never spent anything on marketing so didn't have any customers but maybe this will change things. Placie seem to have a healthy marketing budget and a parent company with deep pockets. They are offering new customers multiple $20-$30 discounts. See here: https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/613408


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Why companies continue with the marketing strategy of offering large discounts to random customers is beyond me. All you get is the ozbargain crowd or similar, who will use their discount coupon only to move on to the next company foolish enough to give a coupon discount. 

That is the best case scenario, worst case they give you a bad review for a ride they paid very little for.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Muve? Never heard of them are they Oz wide or just operating in the profitable markets like Kangaroo and Rottnest islands?


----------

